# What Kind Of Light Bulb To Get



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

i have a top fin fluoresant light hood which can house (1) 15 watt 120 volt 60 Hrz light bulb. i was wondering what kind of bulb i could get to help grow my corals. i was thinking a bulb from this site: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753937&lmdn=Product+Type
please help me find of an inexpensive bulb that will go good with my reef tank. thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If your doing just one bulb id say go 50/50 but unless your tank is tiny 15W isnt very much light for corals. Some mushrooms and other hardy corals may be fine though. if this bulb is in addition to somethign it depends on what the other bulbs are.

On my 10g refuge i have a 2x18W HO T5 and on the 15g main tank i have a 65W 50/50PC and a 20W (somewhere around there) actinic T8. So thats just to give you an idea of what wattage you should be lookign at to keep some softies

It will be easier to say what would be best if you post up your setup. If your planning to use this as your only light id say just go get some T5.

For one bulb a 50/50 will be good but the fixture probably won't support much.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

imo if you want to grow or keep any coral alive u should upgrade your light to at least t5no or some power compact


----------

